# Do you have any Mechanical - HVAC material you would like to Sell?



## pleasePassPE (Nov 12, 2016)

Hello fellow engineers: 

[SIZE=12pt]I’m seeking some Mechanical PE materials (HVAC Depth)  - books, videos,  practice exams, etc.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]If you have any materials that you would like to sell, please drop me a line. [/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]Thanks!

[/SIZE]


----------



## KS Mech (Nov 12, 2016)

Give me until around December 15th and I'll let you know! Plus, all my stuff is pre tabbed and sorted very well!


----------



## KS Mech (Dec 16, 2016)

@pleasePassPE Are you still looking for mechanical HVAC study material? I have some to sell!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 27, 2016)

Check out https://ppi2pass.com/mechanical-pe-hvac-and-refrigeration-bundle-mehrb.html


----------



## Omer Elimam (Dec 20, 2017)

KS Mech said:


> @pleasePassPE Are you still looking for mechanical HVAC study material? I have some to sell!


Hello if you have pdf HVAC study materials i will buy


----------

